# Wireless RealTek [Solved (kinda)]

## Canguru

Hello

I was hoping somebody would be able to help with the following. 

I've installed a fresh Gentoo make. Pretty much everything is working as it should except for the WiFi card. The symptom is that if I open a connection with WiFi security switched off then DHCP allocates a 10.0.0.x address perfectly as it should. Alternatively, if I decide to run WPA, WEP, pretty much any form of WiFi security it simply does not work. Instead I receive a 169.254.x.x (or the fact that DHCP doesn't find the gateway so it doesn't allocate anything).

If there is something I'm missing, any help trying to isolate the issue would be greatly received. Thanks.

lspci

```
# lspci -k

02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 84b6

        Kernel driver in use: rtl8192ce

```

wpa_cli status - no security

```

# wpa_cli status 

Selected interface 'wlp2s0'

bssid=a2:21:b7:b2:da:7e

ssid=MYSSID

id=0

mode=station

pairwise_cipher=NONE

group_cipher=NONE

key_mgmt=NONE

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=10.0.0.10

address=60:a4:4c:44:be:a8

```

wpa_cli status - with security

```

# wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlp2s0'

bssid=3a:28:6b:d6:58:85

ssid=MYSSID

id=0

mode=IBSS

pairwise_cipher=CCMP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=169.254.225.212

address=60:a4:4c:44:be:a8

```

wpa_supplicant.conf

```

# nano -w /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

#update_config=1

#eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

#fast_reauth=1

#With WPA

network={

        ssid="MYSSID"

        proto=WPA

        scan_ssid=1

        psk="MYKEY"

        mode=1

        pairwise=TKIP CCMP

        group=TKIP CCMP

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        priority=5

        auth_alg=OPEN

}

#No security

network={

        ssid="MYSSID"

       key_mgmt=NONE

}

```

Last edited by Canguru on Thu Jan 09, 2014 12:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dataking

When you change the security configuration of the client, do you change the security configuration of the AP?  You can't connect to an open AP with client security enabled.  You have to match the security level of the AP.  So if the AP uses WEP (not recommended), the client must use WEP.  If the AP uses WPA-PSK, the client must use WPA-PSK.

----------

## Canguru

Sure do. Because I've been so consumed with the issue for testing purposes I've setup an EXT point that is 100% open (I'm guessing the neighbors are loving it at the moment). The main gateway is WPA though I've tried everything, I've had the EXT point setup as WEP and it does the same thing.

If i don't match the security client to AP wpa_cli reports either DISCONNECTED / AUTHENITCATING / SCANNING or whatever based on the config I'm using at the time. It gives me a COMPLETED wpa_state when the security settings match. It becomes an issue at DHCP trying to do what it does.

----------

## augury

I don't want push a non-answer answer, but have you tried #'ng out any/christ all of these settings?  WIFI was a chore for me.  Who are we connecting to?

proto=WPA

        scan_ssid=1 

        psk="MYKEY" 

        mode=1 

        pairwise=TKIP CCMP 

        group=TKIP CCMP 

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK 

        auth_alg=OPEN

----------

## augury

OK I have a  Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8169 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller

with ndiswrapper mod and an interface visible.  I'll try this some.

----------

## augury

This fucking thing.

```
wpa_supplicant v2.0

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'default' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0'

ap_scan=1

Line: 12 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=5):

     6e 65 74 69 73                                    netis           

proto: 0x2

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=17):

     68 65 72 61 74 78 72 39 34 37 38 6f 37 71 39 38   heratxr9478o7q98

     39                                                9               

pairwise: 0x18

group: 0x18

key_mgmt: 0x2

priority=5 (0x5)

auth_alg: 0x1

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): 2a bc 4e 61 2e 48 a0 c2 df b0 d5 29 50 fc a0 13 4e e6 a7 1c a1 31 df 38 6e e9 c1 b0 64 0b 9a 4d

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='netis'

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=19 enc_capa=0xd

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0x5 enc 0x1f flags 0x0

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

wlan0: Own MAC address: 00:11:09:2a:64:58

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wlan0: RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument

wlan0: Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

ctrl_interface_group=0

wlan0: Added interface wlan0

wlan0: State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Daemonize..                                                                                                        
```

That's all the debugging code I'm getting.  This fucking thing is a severe headache.  There is nothing setting this straight except for some metaphysical reference to IEEE.

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument

What?  Don't even tell me ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA].

----------

## Canguru

 *augury wrote:*   

> I don't want push a non-answer answer, but have you tried #'ng out any/christ all of these settings?  WIFI was a chore for me.  Who are we connecting to?
> 
> 

 

You had to ask didn't you  :Smile:  It's a pre-configured (by the ISP) Thomson Gateway TG782T which doesn't give me much in the ways of flexibility. But the extender I am using is a Netgear WN2000RPT but it doesn't work with WEP or WPA either. 

As for #ing stuff out it usually leads to no connection. As for your wpa_supplicant dump. I'd do the same if it weren't for rfkill imposing blocks. It was at one stage allowing me to run wpa_suppliant from the command line but now only via the /etc/init/net.wlp2s0.

----------

## Canguru

Okay issue resolved. Went to the store today picked up a TP-Link adaptor. Did a recompile worked a charm.

----------

